# Man Shoots Self with Arrow



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Murphy's Law strikes again...

http://thinkingafield.org/2011/10/man-shoots-self-with-arrow.html


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Glad they weren't test firing rifles and happened to put in the wrong size bullet !!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well I guess Bass Pro shops are going to be hit up with a law suit and now the rest of us will not be allowed to use thier range.

You are correct about the rifle Rick.

Sure does look like it might hurt abit.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

FM that must have hurt!


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Man I couldn't imagine how bad that has to hurt and how dumb that man must have felt walking out of the basspro shops range with an arrow through his hand and not being able to keep the bow. I wonder if they just told him to keep it or still charged him for the bow.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh I bet he'll get alot more than a bow out of it.

And what a wuss ! He still had three good fingers left..why did his "buddy" have to hold it for him.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I saw that the other day. Wth ? I can't believe that anyone running the range could possibly mix the size up. Someone had their head where the sun don't shine !


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

On a call said:


> Well I guess Bass Pro shops are going to be hit up with a law suit and now the rest of us will not be allowed to use thier range.
> 
> You are correct about the rifle Rick.
> 
> Sure does look like it might hurt abit.


It wouldnt make it past me (lawsuit). It takes an idiot to release, as it is obvious as 2534 when it falls off the rest and towards your hand its too short. Simply hold the bow back and tell the salesperson to remove it. So in my opinion he released it knowingly for the sole purpose of a lawsuit. The salesperson didnt release it--the idiot did. Two wrongs dont make a right, it makes the "archer"--he isnt one, just culpable IMO.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

He should really feel lucky !!!!!!

Just emagine if he had a broadhead loaded up


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> He should really feel lucky !!!!!!


NO... He should feel like the moron that he is.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well then a lucky moron. I guess we should all count our blessings.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Just don't give him a gun ! Actually probably was someone new trying out the bow. Seriously, most guys that have been shooting know when arrow doesn't feel right. This guy probably had a dozen shmucks hanging over his shoulder waiting to shoot too. If it's anything like Cabela's here, he did. Makes people nervous. Especially newbies. Still saying the range guy needs his kajoles squeezed in a vice for letting this happen.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah a big 10-4 on that one Tom. Perhaps he too ( the range guy ) was a newbie too...in that case his boss needs his smacked.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Had it been a broadhead his fingers would be in worse shape. Guys got to pay closer attention to whats going on with the equipment. A good lesson learned here, be it bow, gun, slingshot, or fishing rod, always think safety and pay attention to detail. I had a freind stab himself in the leg with an arrow and it nearly turned into a real emergency, simply because he was not paying attention to details.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very true Jim.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Wow, that is crazy! It said that the guy was new to archery. I know the bass pro here has a bad wrap for their archery department.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

just another reason to go to a Pro shop


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Or use a rifle!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

destructive_mechanic said:


> Wow, that is crazy! It said that the guy was new to archery. I know the bass pro here has a bad wrap for their archery department.


Yes it is shame. Accidents happen but this was avoidable. The guys I have met at Bass Pro near me do seem to know thier stuff.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I showed the guys at work the picture and almost every one criged at the thought of that happening.


----------

